# Christmas Tree Chipping



## BC WetCoast (Dec 31, 2007)

Anybody donate christmas tree chipping services to local youth groups or service clubs for the exposure? Any success?


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 31, 2007)

No but they chip up xmas trees in the park down the block. They have an ample supply of plastic bags for people to fill with the chips and take home. My apartment smelt like balsam for weeks. And now, I put it a cast iron pot with water and the chips to sit on top of the woodstove, it really puts out the aroma.


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 3, 2008)

We used to volunteer our services to a local 4H to help them raise money(I think they got around $2 a tree).We did it for several years then the local power company started chipping them for free and hardly anyone showed up.When I moved to Vermont I was going to donate my services to help the local First Response and Fire Department raise money but they didn't seem interested.Sounds like the neighboring town is interested in it though for next year.You won't sell jobs out of it but it is part of being a good citizen in the community.


----------



## clearance (Jan 4, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> Anybody donate christmas tree chipping services to local youth groups or service clubs for the exposure? Any success?



I did it for a company I worked for a couple of times, the firefighters collected donations for the childrens burn fund, we worked for free, our boss donated the equipment and paid for the fuel. Its not about the exposure, its about charity, if people call you later, so be it, that ain't the reason.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 5, 2008)

clearance said:


> I did it for a company I worked for a couple of times, the firefighters collected donations for the childrens burn fund, we worked for free, our boss donated the equipment and paid for the fuel. Its not about the exposure, its about charity, if people call you later, so be it, that ain't the reason.



I agree. 

Getting exposure is just a bonus....beyond the fact of doing something good.


----------

